# First duck call



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 11, 2015)

Suppose to go duck hunting for the first time this weekend so figured I'd try and make a call for it. Ordered a premade insert and was going to go that route but then got talked out of it. So last night i went over to @JR Custom Calls house and he made me a hedge insert for it. Had planned on using some stabilized redwood Burl but when I turned it, it was cracked all to heck inside, would have looked like crap if I used ca to fill it. Ended up using some of my cocobolo and cross cut it with sap wood. I think it looks pretty good, prob would have done some stuff a little different but since it was the first time, it'll do. Now the hard part is figuring out how to make it sound like a duck haha.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> figuring out how to make it sound like a duck haha.


Blow in to it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 11, 2015)

Great looking call Joe !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 11, 2015)

Really nice first call, Joe! Gorgeous piece of coco.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks great! Just saw it on Instagram.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 11, 2015)

That's a great looking call, Joe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ron Davis (Jan 11, 2015)

Great looking call!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 11, 2015)

Hell - just show it to the ducks. It looks good enough to distract them long enough to shoot them.  any other call making questions ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 12, 2015)

Great start into duck call making. It is great to have a close by friend like Jonathan to help you when needed..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 12, 2015)

Very nice looking call Joe. I really like how you matched up the grains. What did you finish it up with, ie; CA, etc...
How did you attach the band? Is that a single or a double reed call?. I wish my first one would have been half as nice
as this. Good Job!


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 12, 2015)

eaglea1 said:


> Very nice looking call Joe. I really like how you matched up the grains. What did you finish it up with, ie; CA, etc...
> How did you attach the band? Is that a single or a double reed call?. I wish my first one would have been half as nice
> as this. Good Job!



I used CA, then micro mesh and plastic polish as the end. For the band i put a notch in the sleeve and used epoxy to put it on, and it's a single reed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turkish walnut (Jan 12, 2015)

Great looking!!!


----------



## David Seaba (Jan 12, 2015)

That's a great looking call!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 12, 2015)

Did a good job with that Coco. Really looks balanced and transitions from end to end real sweet. I like!!


----------



## fredito (Jan 12, 2015)

Very nice call. If you still need help with using it shoot me a pm and I can give you some pointers


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 12, 2015)

Great looking call and good on you Jonathan for helping a new guy get started

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone, I did realize I didn't put a spot for a lanyard on the barrel, so will probably have to mount it back up and make a spot, hopefully I don't screw it up haha. What sucks is I posted it on my instagram and facebook and had a few people wanting to buy one but had to tell them I don't have the jig or know how to make the tone boards so i can't. So guess I should probably get the right stuff and start learning haha.


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 13, 2015)

Joseph, you get the stuff for the toneboards and we'll all do what we can to get you going.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------

